# Moving to Gold Coast - Best place to live walking distance to beach



## Luigi

Hi everyone,

I am going to be moving to Gold Coast soon, and have been doing some research about places, apartments, etc.... 

So far I have my choices down to surfers paradise and Broadbeach. Any opinions on either/both?.

I am looking for medium to long term rentals, a 1 bedroom apartment should do, but I want it to be walking distance to the beach. Any suggestions?...

I would also appreciate other suggestions that involve other areas of Gold Coast.

Finally.... is there anything I should be aware of regarding lease terms in OZ, fine print that I should be looking for before signing a lease?..

Thanks!


----------



## Wanderer

You'll find most apartments within easy walking distance of the beach and the rest of all of them just a little further.
Broadbeach does it for me more so than Surfers which is a much more crowded and even grotty in some places tourist area where the high rises are even higher whereas Bb has more of an open feel to it with greater foreshore parkland and a much wider Mall with al fresco dining and advantages of the Casino and Convention centre being closer, also a great stand alone shopping centre rather than the rabbit warrens of Surfers.

You'll also find that there are reasonable apartments in the stretch between Bb and Surfers central and it is not all that long a stretch that it cannot be walked, so go mid way to be away from the immediate noise of the restaurant/shopping precincts and you'll have the best of everything.
Google yourself up a map and most apartments usually have a Where is it link so you'll be able to see exactly what the lay of the land is.


----------



## Mhk

The Chancellor Lakeside in Varsity Lakes is good. They offer long term accomodation. It is a bit far from Surfers or Broad Beach though as it is near Bond Uni.


----------



## Luigi

*Thanks!*

Hi all!... Thank you very much for the information.

I am thinking Broadbeach then.... ... I would think prices should be very similar, right?...

Any opinions on Main Beach?.... I will rent a furnished apartment first, and when more settled will look for a more permanent unfirnished apartment to make my own.... 

On another topic... how bad is the afternoon shade on the beach from the buildings (I believe I read somewhere it could be pretty bad)... in that sense, and from what wanderer says, Broadbeach should be better, right?....

Thanks!


----------



## Wanderer

Yes, Main Beach is a good option too and in some ways even better than Broadbeach with much open space just to the north around what is called the Broadwater and a native open area up through what is called The Spit, a several kilometer long promontary between the Broadwater and the Ocean.

Some beach shadowing does occur with higher highrises mainly in the Surfers area, less so if at all at Bb and ditto for Mb.
Only issue with Mb is that they have a race circuit there once a year, Indy cars previously coming but no longer, and it's no big deal and offset by the more open space and being closer to water options, Southport SLSC right on the beach a great place to dine and there's also the Southport YC on the Broadwater and Mariners Cove for a heap of near water eateries and Mb also has a small group of restaurants very popular too and though there're no big supermarkets right there, you're not so far away from Australia Fair, just across the Nerang River on other side of the Broadwater.

In some ways, it's probably the most residential of the three areas.


----------



## Luigi

*Thanks!*

Hi Wanderer

Thank you very much again for your quick reply. 

As more questions come up I am sure will be bothering you a bit more...


----------



## dan

surfers paradise and broadbeach are both tourist/holiday areas. you might find it fun for the first few months, but the late night partiers will probably start to annoy you, as well the expensive prices in the restaurants and the lack of 'every day' facilities.

main beach is a good option, as is miami or any of the beaches south of broadbeach. or if you go a little further inland of surfers paradise or broadbeach you can still be close to the beach but living away from the tourist zones. you could live on a canal rather than the beach which is rather nice. just be sure not to swim in the canals.... they are full of sharks!


----------



## strokeheard

Luigi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am going to be moving to Gold Coast soon, and have been doing some research about places, apartments, etc....
> 
> So far I have my choices down to surfers paradise and Broadbeach. Any opinions on either/both?.
> 
> I am looking for medium to long term rentals, a 1 bedroom apartment end of lease cleaning gold coast b should do, but I want it to be walking distance to the beach. Any suggestions?...
> 
> I would also appreciate other suggestions that involve other areas of Gold Coast.
> 
> Finally.... is there anything I should be aware of regarding lease terms in OZ, fine print that I should be looking for before signing a lease?..
> 
> Thanks!


Hello You must have shifted to Gold coast till now. It's my time now. I am making a shift to Gold coast with my family. I need a good apartment so making contact me you. Can you provide some useful information or contacts to ease my work?


----------



## aussieliz123

strokeheard said:


> Hello You must have shifted to Gold coast till now. It's my time now. I am making a shift to Gold coast with my family. I need a good apartment so making contact me you. Can you provide some useful information or contacts to ease my work?


Depending on where you work, I would look at Burleigh or mermaid.. Much more livable for non tourists with great public transport for easy commutes

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## graceabby84

aussieliz123 said:


> Depending on where you work, I would look at Burleigh or mermaid.. Much more livable for non tourists with great public transport for easy commutes
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


I think Burleigh or mermaid are very good places, And very good distance from beach also.


----------



## Kangroo

Yes, the weather there is charming and the beaches are wonderful. And working The quality lifestyle is regarded to be quite high in Australia as comparison to some other nations in the world.


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Hello All,

I, like the OP, am looking at moving to either Gold Coast or Brisbane. So I'm 33 years of age and lodging/work are of paramount importance. 

First question. Which town would be best for me as far as work? I am an Electronics Tech by trade.

Second question. I've been searching for "apartments" since that is what they are called here in the US. However, all I see on the internet are units for rent at weekly rates. So I assume these apartments are for short term lodging for tourists... etc. Is there a good website to find a longterm living space at a monthly rate?

Lastly, will I need to get a permit to work in the country until I can become a citizen?

Any and all help would be appreciated. Thank you so much in advance, guys / gals.

Best


----------



## Ozz777

All rentals are quoted at the weekly price here. Realestate.com.au and domain.com.au are two sites to check out. I don't know anything about Queensland, so I can't help you there. You'll need to be on a visa that allows work, and once again, I can't help you there.


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Ozz777 said:


> All rentals are quoted at the weekly price here.


Thanks for the links, Ozz. I'll check them out.


----------

